# Clovis and Clint



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

2 adorable 4mnth old ginger and white kittens from the Tiverton Blue Cross Shelter that need to be rehomed together. They were both strays  

Here's Clint
http://www.bluecross.org.uk/web/sit...t&sex=&breed=&colour=&location=Tiverton&pg=11

And here's Clovis
http://www.bluecross.org.uk/web/sit...t&sex=&breed=&colour=&location=Tiverton&pg=12

If your not looking for 2 new kittens because 'I have enough and possibly couldn't have more' then I recommend you steer clear of the link, these kitties juat melt in your mouth


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww I want to adopt them they are so cute!!!
I hope they find good homes but looking at how cute they are it shouldnt be hard!


----------

